# old school BMX auf Spiegel Online



## kingofdirt (12. Februar 2008)

sehr cooler Bericht:
http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/authoralbumbackground/1385/die_moto_crossies.html

mit sehr geilen Bildern:
http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/authoralbumgallery/1385/die_moto_crossies.html


----------



## Son (12. Februar 2008)

zu spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (13. Februar 2008)

einfach nur cool, da bekommt man wieder lust vom hofman des buch zu lesen. was der damals schon alles gemacht hat,einfach nur hart


----------



## Ialocin (15. Februar 2008)

Oldschool 1983 (dat bin ich...):


----------



## swirrl (16. Februar 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Oldschool 1983 (dat bin ich...):
> [



geile bilder bilder, nur schade dass du laut diesem Artikel völligst gay bist



> Seither hat sich - siehe Olympia - einiges getan: Mittlerweile gibt es fünf verschiedene Disziplinen namens "Street", "Park", "Vert", "Dirt" und "Flatland", die alle verschiedene Tricks auf verschiedenen Strecken beinhalten. Aber darauf kann ich, Asche über mein Haupt, nicht näher eingehen. Weil ich zum einen dann wahrscheinlich aus Versehen irgendwas vergesse und irgendwer dann persönlich beleidigt ist. Zum anderen - und das ist der weitaus wichtigere Grund - finde ich Tricks auf einem BMX-Rad ähnlich männlich wie Kunstradfahren in Leggings. Ich weiß, dass hier vermutlich das Machotum aus mir spricht, aber ich habe es gern simpel: Deshalb mag ich Rennen. Wer zuerst im Ziel ankommt hat gewonnen - und Schluss.


----------



## Mugnog (16. Februar 2008)

Wer hat diese schlauen Sätze von sich gegeben? Ein Funken Wahrheit ist ja dabei....also ich bin früher nur Rennen gefahren


----------



## hako1800 (16. Februar 2008)

Dat is mein


----------



## Hertener (16. Februar 2008)

Is dat nun 'n Gay- oder 'n Race-Bike?


----------



## hako1800 (17. Februar 2008)

isch dät sare en museumsstück

würden die mit kennzeichen fahren müsste ein H mit druff


----------



## Ialocin (17. Februar 2008)

swirrl schrieb:


> geile bilder bilder, nur schade dass du laut diesem Artikel völligst gay bist


..zum Glück bin ich auch Rennen gefahren...


----------

